
Publishers sue Internet Archive over scanning of books - rmason
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/tech/2020/06/01/publishers-sue-internet-archive-over-scanning-books/5307678002/
======
eesmith
My understanding is archive.org makes a scan of a copy they possess, and
implement a checkout system. Only one person can view a scan at a time.

When the plaintiffs state:

> “Without any license or any payment to authors or publishers, Internet
> Archive scans print books, uploads these illegally scanned books to its
> servers, and distributes verbatim digital copies of the books in whole via
> public-facing websites,” according to papers filed Monday in federal court
> Monday in New York. “With just a few clicks, any Internet-connected user can
> download complete digital copies of in-copyright books.”

that can be re-stated with respect to a public library which only has second-
hand books. In that case, the library paid nothing to the authors or
publisher, and they redistribute physical copies of the books in whole via
public-accessible buildings. With just a few pen strokes, anyone in the
district can obtain a complete copy of in-copyright books.

Which means I have little sympathy for the quoted complaint.

What archive.org does sounds like time-shifting. I wonder if that will be part
of their defense.

